# rare schwinn 20"



## volksboy57 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have never seen one of these! I would buy it, but I don't know what I would do with it other than shove it in storage.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/4920893297.html


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 8, 2015)

Agree think it's a rare one. Like you don't know what I would do with it either. However someone would be happy to have in their collection.


----------



## vincev (Mar 8, 2015)

Its small so it wont take up much room.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 8, 2015)

I like it .  Id buy that if it was local.


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 9, 2015)

That is the first one I have ever seen. As a matter of fact, I didn't know they even made them . Needless to say, I would be on that like stink on #$$$. I hate Ca.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 9, 2015)

*20" schwinn Pixie*

Mine was on eBay Last summer.
    Right near the Ohio border.
  Little nicer shape. I could use an original set of 20 X 1 3/8 Schwinn tires.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 9, 2015)

Schwinn499 had one for sale here about a month ago. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?69066-1953-Red-20-quot-Schwinn-Pixie-So-Cal


----------

